
Show HN: Charts for Notion - fayeed
https://chart-nerd.now.sh/
======
fayeed
I have been using notion for quite some time now, and a few months back
started using it as a habit & project tracker, as the project tracker database
grew over a few months I wanted to visualize the data using a pie chart to see
how much time I spent over each task, so I was started looking for a solution
online but couldn't find any so I created Chart Nerd, you use this small web
app to create charts and embed them in your notion page ( ps. Its completely
free ).

